

IPad is like basic cable - tswicegood
http://davebalmer.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/ipad-is-like-basic-cable/

======
clark-kent
I agree Apple is falling way behind in software. iOS is good on a phone but
its looking like a joke on the ipad. 4.0 is not good enough. Apple needs a
serious software upgrade for the ipad.

